# browning spartan bow 40# 62" recurve/longbow knowledge



## Sonny033 (Mar 31, 2012)

Words on bow are:
Browning
Spartan
40#
62"
Oj334
AMO
Cannot find info on any browning Spartan, could use real archery knowledge.
thank you for you


----------



## scout4 (May 18, 2010)

Thats a beautiful recurve man! String it up and shoot it!! Let us know how good it shoots for ya! scout4


----------



## Sonny033 (Mar 31, 2012)

scout4 said:


> Thats a beautiful recurve man! String it up and shoot it!! Let us know how good it shoots for ya! scout4



Thank you, I have tried finding information on it but cannot. I received it as a kid from my uncle and wanted to know if it had any significants or value other than personal value I suppose. Was hoping someone like you who enjoy bows/archery then maybe you or a friend would know.
thanks again, for you help and knowledge.


----------



## reddogge (Jul 21, 2009)

I've owned a Browning Spartan in 30# for several years now. It's presently being used by my grandsons. It is a great bow but wouild consider it an entry level target bow. No frills or tip overlays, just a solid shooter. Most think the bows were made from 1967 through the advent of the compound era in early to mid 70s.

I'd take that Quickee Quiver off and just display it. They were accidents waiting to happen and you could seriously hurt or kill yourself with it.

Value. I paid $50 for mine in mint condition which was a screaming deal. I've been looking for a 35#er for a few months but they are not too plentiful and the ones I've seen are around $100 plus freight.


----------



## Sonny033 (Mar 31, 2012)

reddogge said:


> I've owned a Browning Spartan in 30# for several years now. It's presently being used by my grandsons. It is a great bow but wouild consider it an entry level target bow. No frills or tip overlays, just a solid shooter. Most think the bows were made from 1967 through the advent of the compound era in early to mid 70s.
> 
> I'd take that Quickee Quiver off and just display it. They were accidents waiting to happen and you could seriously hurt or kill yourself with it.
> 
> Value. I paid $50 for mine in mint condition which was a screaming deal. I've been looking for a 35#er for a few months but they are not too plentiful and the ones I've seen are around $100 plus freight.


Thank u for the responds and info, that is more than I had. I used the bow as a kid to learn how to shoot, first with practice arrows, then razor tipped ones, I got good too. Haven't used it since then cause we moved out of the country (rural) area and didn't go hunting.

I do not know a lot about bows at all and terms either.
can you tell me what the quickee quiver is you referred to.
Thanks again, starting to get less dumb about bows and more into archery since I have been looking into this one.


----------

